# Squire Golden Ale Recipe



## hazz20 (7/9/08)

Hey all, was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on a James Squire golden ale replica, this is what I've got so far...

1 can of Coopers Pale Ale
1kg Morgans liguid wheat malt
300g dry pale malt extract
amarillo hops for flavour and aroma
pride of ringwood hops for bitterness
us-56 yeast

Any ideas would be much appreciated.
Thanks heaps 
Hazz


----------



## Pennywise (8/9/08)

Got this of another forum, haven't tried it yet but looks nice and tasty


1.7Kg Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale
1.5Kg Coopers Light Malt Extract
15g amarillo @ 15mins
15g amarillo @ 5 mins
15g amarillo dry hopped in secondary
Yeast - US-05


----------



## QldKev (8/9/08)

I'm thinking trying 
1.7kg Morgans Blue Mountain Lager kit
850g Cooper Wheat kit
500g Dex or 500g LDME
12-15g Amarillo hops for aroma

Fermented with a decent Ale yeast, at 17c

Maybe a Real Ale kit may be better than the Lager kit?

What would be a good hops alternative if you can't get Amarillo ?

QldKev


----------



## bconnery (8/9/08)

hazz20 said:


> Hey all, was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on a James Squire golden ale replica, this is what I've got so far...
> 
> 1 can of Coopers Pale Ale
> 1kg Morgans liguid wheat malt
> ...


What you have there will do you just fine. 
You have some wheat, the right hop combo and a good yeast choice. 
You could steep a little crystal to go with it too. 
All you need to do is decide how much hops...
Decide how much you like that amarillo flavour and add in plenty of late hops if you want to, or dial it back a little if you want it a little more restrained. 

An alternative, if you are going to add bittering hops as well anyway, would be to drop the pale ale tin for some plain extract and get all your bittering from the hop additions. 
If you do that I would definitely steep a little crystal.


----------



## drsmurto (8/9/08)

Second what bconnery said. It looks the goods but i would ditch the POR as you dont need too many extra IBUs other than whats in the can and what the amarillo will add.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (8/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Second what bconnery said. It looks the goods but i would ditch the POR as you dont need too many extra IBUs other than whats in the can and what the amarillo will add.




+3 Stick with the aroma additions and avoid the ealier ones. I found out as well that you can create to much bitterness with the earlier hop additions.

BYB


----------



## Fourstar (8/9/08)

With the kits, get something with a restrained bitterness. Will help the Amarillo shine.

Golden ale MUST have some wheat malt in there somewhere. It doesnt have to be as much as ive used however if you're using liquid, the wheat content in a morgans tin is usually only 20%~ compared to dry being 100%? (dont quote me on this.)

Steep some crystal for some residual sweetness, Say 200g?

I would probably put something down like:

1 can Coopers Canadian blonde
1KG Dry Wheat Extract
500g of DME or 300g of dex (to thin it out somewhat)
200g Med. Crystal
20g Amarillo @ 20 mins
20g Amarillo @ 5 mins
20g Amarillo @ Flameout

Possibly dryhop aswell. Dependant on if im wanting to clone JSGA or not.

I did a JSGA clone-ish similar to this, with extact only, no kit.

2 tins of morgans Pale LME
1KG Dry Wheat Extract
300g Crystal
40g Amarillo 60 min
20g Amarillo 20 min
20g Amarillo Flameout

10g Amarillo (dry hop just to use up wat i had left)


Was quite noiiiiice.


----------



## hazz20 (8/9/08)

Fourstar said:


> With the kits, get something with a restrained bitterness. Will help the Amarillo shine.
> 
> Golden ale MUST have some wheat malt in there somewhere. It doesnt have to be as much as ive used however if you're using liquid, the wheat content in a morgans tin is usually only 20%~ compared to dry being 100%? (dont quote me on this.)
> 
> ...


Haven't used crystal before so what's the best way to use it? 
Thanks heaps for the help.
Hazz


----------



## Tim (8/9/08)

I'd drop the bittering hops and the xstal malt and use a can like Coopers Real Ale. Then just do a 10 minute boil with your malt extracts and the amarillo. Fast and easy.


----------



## Screwtop (8/9/08)

hazz20 said:


> Haven't used crystal before so what's the best way to use it?
> Thanks heaps for the help.
> Hazz




Steep the Crystal (search will turn up plenty of info re how to do this) and use unhopped liquid or dried malt extract and hop as others have suggested. JSGA contains about 20% wheat also as advised above. Using extract, the inclusion of 400g of raw sugar would achieve good attenuation using a yeast such as US-05. Bitter using a high alpha bittering hop to around 11 IBU then Amarillo late to 8 ibu and 1g per litre at flameout, to really give it ba lift .75g/litre of Amarillo in secondary for 5 days.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Fourstar (8/9/08)

hazz20 said:


> Haven't used crystal before so what's the best way to use it?
> Thanks heaps for the help.
> Hazz



simply, get some cheese cloth or go to dimmeys and get 1m length of Voile (petticoat/curtain material) looks basically like cheesecloth just 1/5th of the price and nylon based.

cut a square big enough to fit in your pot without the edges falling in. 

dump your crushed grain in the center and tie off / bunch up.

steep in 60-70 degree water for 30 mins much like a teabag

grab all of the cloth together and remove the grain. You may squeeze gently to help extract some of the sugars.

Finally do an extract boil as normal in your steeped water.

When using crystal, you may use 1L > your full boil volume as you are not mashing grain conventionally.

Thank John Palmer for this tutorial

http://howtobrew.com/section2/chapter13-3.html

once you start using grain, dont blame me if you end up spending big $$ going all grain...... trust me, its addictive. :beerbang: 

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (8/9/08)

There ya go Fourstar has provided the lowdown without the need for a search


----------



## tk75 (9/9/08)

Hazz20, have a read through this topic too - JSGA
Cheers!

(I have yet to learn how to "Insert: Topic Link"  )


----------



## cfresh (11/9/08)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Got this of another forum, haven't tried it yet but looks nice and tasty
> 
> 
> 1.7Kg Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale
> ...




Have done this one with the exception I used 1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt instead of the LME and used 15g Amarillo at flame out.

Simple
Mighty Tasty

Will be doing another very soon...


----------



## moodgett (22/9/08)

I've got one in primary atm for my second brew

1 can Coopers Sparkling Ale
1kg LHBS Brew Booster
25g Amarillo hop tea bag in cup of boiling water for 10mins then poured into fermenter

im keen to see how it goes :lol:


----------



## buttersd70 (22/9/08)

cfresh said:


> Have done this one with the exception I used 1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt instead of the LME and used 15g Amarillo at flame out.
> 
> Simple
> Mighty Tasty
> ...



I'm surprised Smurto didn't pick up on this.  the sparkling/wheat malt with the amarillo at 15,5, dry is his quick K&K version of his fabled golden ale recipe. :lol:


----------



## cfresh (24/9/08)

buttersd70 said:


> I'm surprised Smurto didn't pick up on this.  the sparkling/wheat malt with the amarillo at 15,5, dry is his quick K&K version of his fabled golden ale recipe. :lol:



You are quite right on 2 fronts! 
1. When I looked back on the thread I thought I got this from I only saw the version without the wheat malt - apologies Smurto if it looked like I was trying to plagiarize!
2. Definitely fabled.


----------



## Spiderpig (24/9/08)

Hi Guys,

Just put together something pretty close and it was pretty easy to make:

Can of Morgans Stockmans Draught
750g of LDME
250g of Dextrose
250g Light Crystal Steeped for 20 mins at 68 - 70C
100g Carapils Steeped for 20 mins at 68 - 70C
Boil this liquid (from steeped grain) for 15 mins and add 14g of Amarillo Hops + 14g of Cascade Hops at 10 mins to go.
Once this boil has finished remove from heat and add 10g of Amarillo Hops + 10g of Cascade Hops
Cool this in Saucepan with lid on in sink of cold water

Through all of this into fermenter and top up water to desired level (I went 21 litres) and add yeast. Here you could do what I did and add cultured yeast from Coopers Pale Ale, or you could use a Safale US-05.

Two weeks in the fermenter and bottle or keg. It is one of the best brews I have done to date. I am loving it, in fact just dropped another one to ensure I have enough ready for Xmas.

Spider out


----------



## moodgett (24/10/08)

moodgett said:


> I've got one in primary atm for my second brew
> 
> 1 can Coopers Sparkling Ale
> 1kg LHBS Brew Booster
> ...




Ok Tasted it at two weeks in bottled primed with dextrose,

very nice actually


----------



## Mantis (30/10/08)

Going to try a Gold Ale on the weekend and was thinking of these ingredients:

1kg LDME
1.5kg Pale Coopers LME
1.5kg Wheat Coopers LME
200g Caramel Wheat malt grain
25g Amarillo 8.5% 50min
15g Amarillo 20min
15g Amarillo Flameout

US-05
Made up to 25lt

plugged this into Beersmith and it comes up with 25 IBUs and 15 EBC, does this sound about right for this one???
All suggestions very welcome :beer:


----------



## buttersd70 (30/10/08)

for the AG version, smurtos recipe says 31IBU for an OG of 1047...so multiply your OGx0.66 to give ibu required, to check the balance. 25IBU would be right for 1038, but thats pretty low....I've gone down to 1044, but don't know if I'd go much lower, personally.


----------



## Mantis (30/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> for the AG version, smurtos recipe says 31IBU for an OG of 1047...so multiply your OGx0.66 to give ibu required, to check the balance. 25IBU would be right for 1038, but thats pretty low....I've gone down to 1044, but don't know if I'd go much lower, personally.



Not sure I understand. If I up the hops from 25 to 33g for the 50min this will give me 31 IBU. Is this the right thing to do ??


----------



## buttersd70 (30/10/08)

It depends on what your OG is going to be, Mantis. The higher the gravity, the more residual sweetness in the beer, so the higher the hops need to be to keep the same relative bitterness. so 25IBU in an OG of 1038 will have the same relative bitterness (roughly) as 31IBU in a beer with OG 1047. SO if you scale the gravity down (or up) on a beer, you need to scale the IBU up as well.

Whats your OG actually work out to?


----------



## Mantis (30/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> It depends on what your OG is going to be, Mantis. The higher the gravity, the more residual sweetness in the beer, so the higher the hops need to be to keep the same relative bitterness. so 25IBU in an OG of 1038 will have the same relative bitterness (roughly) as 31IBU in a beer with OG 1047. SO if you scale the gravity down (or up) on a beer, you need to scale the IBU up as well.
> 
> Whats your OG actually work out to?




1049
I think I understand now
This is my first try with Beersmith


----------



## buttersd70 (30/10/08)

Yeah, up it to 31 IBU then. It's close enough to the original. The scaling I was talking about is the BU:GU ratio. It's imprecise at best, but its a starting point. 25IBU in a 1049 would be too sweet.

Edit: 25 IBU in an _all malt_ 1049 would bee too sweet.


----------



## Mantis (30/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Yeah, up it to 31 IBU then. It's close enough to the original. The scaling I was talking about is the BU:GU ratio. It's imprecise at best, but its a starting point. 25IBU in a 1049 would be too sweet.
> 
> Edit: 25 IBU in an _all malt_ 1049 would bee too sweet.




Thanks Butters, I am slowly getting the hang of all this


----------



## buttersd70 (30/10/08)

No worries mate. If you want a further read in more detail, theres a good article here about reletive balance.


----------



## moodgett (10/11/08)

moodgett said:


> Ok Tasted it at two weeks in bottled primed with dextrose,
> 
> very nice actually




ok a little over 4 weeks, had a couple of stubbies. I'm Trying to ascertain if there is something wroong with this brew or its the hop flavour im not used to.

the flavour is very bitter according to my palate, although the more i drink the less i taste the bitter/sour almost flavour

am i losing it or is this normal for amarillo hops?

evern if anyone on the forum is from Newcastle/Charlestown area and is experienced ill provide them with a longneck to test and see what they think


----------



## reviled (10/11/08)

moodgett said:


> ok a little over 4 weeks, had a couple of stubbies. I'm Trying to ascertain if there is something wroong with this brew or its the hop flavour im not used to.
> 
> the flavour is very bitter according to my palate, although the more i drink the less i taste the bitter/sour almost flavour
> 
> ...



Did you use the standard hop additions?

I brewed one recently and found it a bit tame for my palate, but I normally have 60-70 IBU APA's, but definately thought this one was a right quaffer!


----------



## moodgett (10/11/08)

reviled said:


> Did you use the standard hop additions?
> 
> I brewed one recently and found it a bit tame for my palate, but I normally have 60-70 IBU APA's, but definately thought this one was a right quaffer!



used
25g Amarillo hop tea bag in cup of boiling water for 10mins then poured into fermenter


----------



## reviled (10/11/08)

moodgett said:


> used
> 25g Amarillo hop tea bag in cup of boiling water for 10mins then poured into fermenter



Is that all? What kit did you use with it? What was your recipe? If you only steeped the hops you shouldnt have got much bitterness out of them, so that wouldnt be the contributing factor... Maybe the kit you used was quite bitter in itself?

Edit : Just to put it in perspective, mine was like this...

3kg Pilsner
1kg Golden Promise
800g Wheat
800g Munich
250g CaraMunich

60 : 20g Amarillo
10 : 15g Amarillo
5 : 15g Amarillo
Dry Hop : 15g Amarillo


----------



## moodgett (10/11/08)

reviled said:


> Is that all? What kit did you use with it? What was your recipe? If you only steeped the hops you shouldnt have got much bitterness out of them, so that wouldnt be the contributing factor... Maybe the kit you used was quite bitter in itself?
> 
> Edit : Just to put it in perspective, mine was like this...
> 
> ...



sorry mate

1 can Coopers Sparkling Ale
1kg LHBS Brew Booster
25g Amarillo hop tea bag in cup of boiling water for 10mins then poured into fermenter


----------



## reviled (10/11/08)

moodgett said:


> sorry mate
> 
> 1 can Coopers Sparkling Ale
> 1kg LHBS Brew Booster
> 25g Amarillo hop tea bag in cup of boiling water for 10mins then poured into fermenter



All cool...

So my next question, did you boil the hops for 10 mins? or just steep them in the boiling water?

If you steeped them, you shouldnt have got any bitterness out of the hops, well, at least not much, more a bit of flavour and aroma... So if its too bitter for you, I would put it down to either the can, or whatever's in the brew booster...

Did the brew booster have green flakes in it?


----------



## moodgett (10/11/08)

I just steeped them
I didnt notice any green flakes


----------



## reviled (10/11/08)

moodgett said:


> I just steeped them
> I didnt notice any green flakes



So yeah, id put it down the kit contributing the bitterness that you dont like... Have you tried one before?


----------



## moodgett (11/11/08)

cheers for the help mate, i havnt tried this kit before.

so any local brewers want to have a taste test?


----------



## daniel78 (15/11/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Got this of another forum, haven't tried it yet but looks nice and tasty
> 
> 
> 1.7Kg Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale
> ...



I assume that the boil is only with the malt extract and hops, and the Coopers Sparkling can is added straight to the wort? Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Mark Van Moolenbroek (15/11/10)

Daniel78 said:


> I assume that the boil is only with the malt extract and hops, and the Coopers Sparkling can is added straight to the wort? Can anyone confirm that?



Yep, thats how I have been doing it for about 6 batches of this one, although I have been using the wheat malt, also a little carapils and Pale crystal steeped for 30mins @ 70 degrees gives this brew a little more body.

Cheers

Markvm


----------



## Ivan Other One (11/1/11)

My brewing offsider dropped in yesterday with a six pack of James Squire Golden Ale which we both thouroughly enjoyed. 
Then the next glass was of a kegged extract brew of the following.

250grams crystal 50, steeped @ 30 mins
Hallertau @[email protected], 10g @5min
250g each of LDM & DCS
750g dex
1 x can Morgans Liquid lager malt
514 yeast

whilst not quite the same was very similar and complimented the Golden Ale very well

Will plan to the same brew but will sub the hops with amerillo


----------



## Shanta (9/3/13)

Fourstar said:


> With the kits, get something with a restrained bitterness. Will help the Amarillo shine.
> 
> Golden ale MUST have some wheat malt in there somewhere. It doesnt have to be as much as ive used however if you're using liquid, the wheat content in a morgans tin is usually only 20%~ compared to dry being 100%? (dont quote me on this.)
> 
> ...



In regards to the bottom recipe, if I was to replace the 1kg of Dry Wheat Extract with 1.5kg of Unhopped Liquid Wheat Malt Extract would this matter to much for the final outcome?

cheers


----------



## AJ80 (9/3/13)

Shanta said:


> In regards to the bottom recipe, if I was to replace the 1kg of Dry Wheat Extract with 1.5kg of Unhopped Liquid Wheat Malt Extract would this matter to much for the final outcome?
> 
> cheers


Shouldn't make a massive difference, will just boost the OG a little. From memory 1.5kg of LME = 1.2kg DME.

That said, I'd stick with the drsmurto recipe - it was my first full extract batch and is an absolute ripper!


----------

